# I need help with my cables...



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes... After getting whammed by sladesurfer's awesomeness.. i feel like I need to improve my cable management. If you guys haven't noticed, ever since I saw his systems I've tried to be as neat as him. If you look at my older systems you'll notice. Anyway, err yeah i need help with this: 















_Note: suggestions that will be ignored_
-Changing motherboards, I'll wring your neck if you say that 
-Anything that costs a lot of money like changing the PSU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think you can clean it up more than what you have so far. I think it looks great.

Wait on second thought 










You need to change out the power supply and motherboard.  Just kidding, I like it.

EDIT: On second though turn your hard drive around backwards and put the SATA for it behind the motherboard,IF YOU CAN.


----------



## Grings (Dec 30, 2007)

That is pretty much as neat as possible already, only other thing i can think of would be to get some cable braid and heatshrink, not sure where you'd get some in aussie though, but for fan wires use 3mm braid, and for the mobo I/O use 5-6mm


----------



## spud107 (Dec 30, 2007)

hmmm, powercast wireless power?
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:uv7I1ydeyAsJ:www.powercastco.com/downloads/TECH_OVERVIEW.pdf


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 30, 2007)

there is nothing else you can do to that, it looks pretty wireless to me


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 30, 2007)

This is somekind of joke right?Come on TK that's all ready so clean its boring!lol j/k its really a nice tight wiring job what more do you want?I understand being a perfectionist,but you're bordering on being majorly obsessive-compulsive dude......in other words relax,you're good,just enjoy your rig......By the way thanks for posting i picked up a few tips.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

WhiteLotus said:


> there is nothing else you can do to that, it looks pretty wireless to me



+1 to that... You did a kick a$$ job and you can't do any more to it!


----------



## Rizzy2DarQ (Dec 30, 2007)

I cannot see what's wrong with it 

I'd be happy if mine was as half as neat as that!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

Just look at where the star is man! thats what you need to do.. Take out the nut that you don't need in there! No bigger board for you...


----------



## viczulis (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow looks good, hell after seeing this, and a couple others that have the Antec 900 case that i seen in the galleries I think my computer will be coming apart tomorrow. Hell i guess i'm even going to paint the cage. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

Cable management OCD is very contagious .

Yeah cold storm, I havent got to removing that thing yet, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Cable management OCD is very contagious .
> 
> Yeah cold storm, I havent got to removing that thing yet, but thanks for reminding me.



No problem... I can't see anything wrong.. ANYTHING... But you made me be PICKY!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> EDIT: On second though turn your hard drive around backwards and put the SATA for it behind the motherboard,IF YOU CAN.



Already did o.o That 120mm fan is there to cool the hdd and GPU, works much better than the 2 92mm intakes that didnt even move any air thanks to the restricting filter and front bezel.


----------



## choppy (Dec 30, 2007)

you wanna make THAT better?!! wtf your crazy! cos thats perfect cable management!!

il post a pic of my case atm to make you feel better lol, im in dire need of cable management compared to you


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Now heres a case that needs some work.
I'll be working on tonight.
Thinking of spraying cage red to go with the black. Antec 900 case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2007)

viczulis said:


> Now heres a case that needs some work.
> I'll be working on tonight.
> Thinking of spraying cage red to go with the black. Antec 900 case.



Dude, how can you even work in that case!?!? I'd be  just by looking at it.. But, we were all noobs once...


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

I got it cut out and painted, tomorrow i'll have it back together and puts some pics up.
I think I was drunk when I did this LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2007)

viczulis said:


> I got it cut out and painted, tomorrow i'll have it back together and puts some pics up.
> I think I was drunk when I did this LOL



That can explain it all!! Because not all the stuff that was on there looked like something a person would really even think about... 
 Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 31, 2007)

@ viczulis , I cant wait to see how much your temp goes down when your case can breathe easy


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 11399

Solution:
-Get rid of extra 120mm cage at the hdd bays
-Remove that kind of tubing for the wires for now PLEASE...
-hold the DVD+RW power, PCI-E power, mobo 24 pin power and 4 pin power with the provided cable ties
-Move hdd bay (both) down one slot
-put spare cables under that space that is now there.

Dont hijack my thread 

Study this:


----------



## Darknova (Dec 31, 2007)

HAHAH you want to improve that tk? I'd quite happily let you have a go at mine. It's a pigging mess.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry TK didnt mean to


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

you guys are cruel D:


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

Help D:


----------



## Darknova (Jan 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Help D:



Help with what? sorry but you are taking the p*** now. Your case is a HELL of a lot better than 99% of us. Stop showing off!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

How does this make you feel?


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine is the worst in here I think.

I need to velcro up a bunch of unused PSU cables soon.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey TK, those little sleeveless wires are always buggers, I think for the fan one you can hide it behind your atx plug so its not as in sight.. those are the only things that I can see that could use some hiding.

 Nice job man.. Im trying on my new case tonight and the atx mobo power plug is so thick on my galaxy psu its kinda hard to work with .. just cleaned up my old system to cause I have it sold.. nothing like what you got going on though, good work!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Mine is the worst in here I think.
> 
> I need to velcro up a bunch of unused PSU cables soon.



lol look at mine I think I have the worst


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

This has become "I have the worst cables" thread





This is how I started off... 

After seeing slade's system:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Help D:



The only thing else I can say is take the board out, and dremal a hole so the power cable isn't showing but for for about 2 inches... other than that.... You have one hell of an wire mangement going there...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing else I can say is take the board out, and dremal a hole so the power cable isn't showing but for for about 2 inches... other than that.... You have one hell of an wire mangement going there...



*Any dremel within a 50m radius of this case is immediately eliminated*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> *Any dremel within a 50m radius of this case is immediately eliminated*



I hear you on that. And I would never want to dremel any case of mine ether.. Your case is prefect man.. how is the temps on that compared to when you started out? I bet the air flow is amazing and I believe you can sleep through out the night knowing your case is one of the best here...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I hear you on that. And I would never want to dremel any case of mine ether.. Your case is prefect man.. how is the temps on that compared to when you started out? I bet the air flow is amazing and I believe you can sleep through out the night knowing your case is one of the best here...



Now I cant sleep through the night thanks to the stock cooler  

I worry about how warm it gets, then I realised I had OC settings on lol...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2008)

Then think of the fact that you are going to change it out and then get some good nights rest!!! start a thread on getting that new cooler! and post it here... because unlike you... I'm going to bed.... lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

I think i should stick some LEDs under the mobo to imitate slade's mobo LEDS D:


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I got my Antec 900 where I want it now.. really I'm trying to figure out what to do with the sata cables atm.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think I got my Antec 900 where I want it now.. really I'm trying to figure out what to do with the sata cables atm.



Hijacker :shadedshu Any more help? Wheres slade when you need him?


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Hijacker :shadedshu Any more help? Wheres slade when you need him?



Get bent loser.   The title specifically states that "I need help with my cables".  I stated that I need help with my sata cables.  Hijacker?  Yeah, Tk thanks for the help... :shadedshu


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

...


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> ...



You just have to stop being so uptight all the time man...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> You just have to stop being so uptight all the time man...



at least show a pic when you need help =_=


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon you two...obviously you both want assistance in the same area...TK, is it really that big of a deal that he asked for help in your 'asking for help' thread? Sure I agree he should have a pic, but I mean really you guys...maybe you can help eachother instead of bickering. 

Personally TK, unless you want to cut your MB tray and such, you are about as good as it gets, which is pretty damn good...I don't really see any routing that may interfere with airflow or cooling, and really that should be the main reason for wire management, that's about as-far-as I ever go. Or you can create custom length wires that are custom sleeved in order achieve a different routing technique that may help with hiding wires a touch better than you already have, yet I don't think all that work would net that much better results than the good work you've already done.

So stop your damn bickering and just get along!


----------

